# 80's C Record front hub bearing size



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what size bearing is used in the earliest C Record front hubs? My google searching yielded this: _"The Sutherland manual states that if the center of the hub shell is marked "S.U." then it took 9x 7/32", otherwise use 10x 3/16"._

My hub has 9 bearings per side, but there is no "S.U." marking - but I think that was fairly uncommon so it could be non-definitive.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

You don't have anything to measure the size of the current balls? All it takes is calipers or a micrometer.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

The hub currently has 9 bearings size 7/32". I bought the wheel used, so I can't be positive that those are the correct spec bearings. One of the cones needed to be replaced, so I am doing a full rebuild with new cones and new bearings.

I was asking since my hub didn't match up with the information I had found above that was attributed to Sutherland's, and I couldn't find anything else that answered it definitively. I was hoping someone here would know from their own experience. I'm planning to replace them with the same size bearings - 9x 9/32" - and hope it results in a nice smooth hub again.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The radius of the bearing races and cones is much larger than the balls. If the hub's been ridden extensively with the 7/32" balls and the races look OK, then there's no reason to think that something needs to be changed. The fit of the balls is correct if you place all 9 balls into the hub race and there's less than one ball diameter of space left between the balls. In other words, you can't put a 10th ball in there, without displacing another ball.


----------

